# Starting to obtain parts for the resto



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

I am about to start the restoration this fall as the summer bull is about done. I have bought both fenders seeing my fenders are bad at the bottom heel, but the lips are perfect, my question is if the fender lip is the same as the quarter lip making it a good patch for the rear quarter? They seem the same but I am not sure, so if anyone knows if they are in fact the same can you please chime in, thanks. I will post pictures has I progress through the project, this will most likely be the first of many posts as I plan on doing as much as I can or feel comfortable doing.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the fun 1969 gto (I too have a 69)... post pictures as you go... nothing like looking back after it's all done and remembering how much you've done to her. Especially before and after shots!!

I speak from experience here, make a list of all the things you need for what ever portion of the project you are working on at the time and order all the parts at one time. I've done a bit of the parts trickle thingy-ma-bob and it's a touch frustrating and time consuming while you want for staggered orders to arrive.

Good luck and keep us posted. Dan


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

The fun will begin soon, I know it will get frustrating at times but I feel the end result will be reward enough. I'm guessing no one is sure if the back quarter lips are the same as the fender lips? Would like to know if I can graft them into the quarters. I will post pictures once I get a new computer, old one went dead two months ago, using wife's ipad and hate it. thanks.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry, I can't help you with that but I'm sure someone here does.

Yes, it will be rewarding, very rewarding so I look forward to watching you rebuild her. Dan


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Are you asking if a section of the front fender can be used to repair the rear section of the rear quarter panel? I'm not sure if it will but I do know that on the front fenders that the front of one side will fit the rear of the other and vice versa. I had to do this myself to repair the front lip on one fender where it had been trimmed for tire clearance. I have sections of six front fenders to make the pair on my car.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

ALKYGTO I believe what you did is basically what I want to do. I have fenders that the lips, where the chrome molding attaches to, are in near perfect shape. The quarter's lip are not so great, I was hoping that they were the same so I can use the fenders lips to repair the quarters. Are you saying that the left fender is same as right quarter and vice versa? Has anyone done it before in a 69 GTO? Thanks.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

1969 gto said:


> ALKYGTO I believe what you did is basically what I want to do. I have fenders that the lips, where the chrome molding attaches to, are in near perfect shape. The quarter's lip are not so great, I was hoping that they were the same so I can use the fenders lips to repair the quarters. *Are you saying that the left fender is same as right quarter and vice versa ?* Has anyone done it before in a 69 GTO? Thanks.


The lip on the front is much wider than the rear and you may be able it cut down to fit. I don't know if the shape is the same to match the rear. It may work with some modifications.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks, Too Many Projects, I was not sure but looking at it, it appeared to be the same. I will try to use the fenders has patches , see if it will work. Thanks again much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm right there with ya. Just started the resto on my recently acquired 69 GTO. Just picked up new fenders and hood last week, so tomorrow, pulling the fenders and front end, and take it to the car wash and spend about $20 cleaning up the filthy 400. Post pics of your project when you get a chance, I'd love to keep up with it while I'm working on mine.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry for the delay, got a new laptop and virus to go with it. I lost all my GTO pictures, will try to post later when I get a chance to take more pictures. Faeodan my GTO came with the front clip removed by previous owner, I'm hoping he kept all hardware to put it back together. I figure I will be working on the goat for about 4 years, looking forward to get started soon. Bought both fenders, old ones where pretty bad, and of course quarters need repairs, interior colour change and drivers seat. Keep us informed, has will I, on progress made. Take care and good luck.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

This weekend I finished taking apart the frontend by removing the rad core support, which needs repair at the driver side mounting hole, rotted out but the other side is fine. Also removed the inner fenders, and changed oil and filter and managed to turn engine by hand, so after sitting for 8 years it did not seize up. It came with non hideaway and a hideaway endure front bumper. Started to take it apart to clean and paint it, the C-clip that holds the rod attached to the diaphragm to where it attaches to the hideaway door broke, and also the plastic bushing that the same rod rides on at the big bracket, broke also. Are these C clip and plastic bushing still available? The endure bumper itself has a chunk broken off, so I will have to fix it or if possible use the non hideaway endura bumper and move the hideaway assembly to the non hideaway endura bumper, are these bumper the same where the mounting holes are concern? Any advice on what to do to these pieces to clean them before painting, and what paint to use on the inside of the endura bumper to clean it up would be appreciated.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The small parts for the hideaways are available through Ames and other vendors. The front endura bumper is the same for both headlight options. Please know that endura repair is difficult and specialized but certainly doable. Special flexible fillers are needed to repair cracks and damage and flexible additives must be used with the paint to prevent (or postpone) cracking.


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks ALKYGTO, I have been researching the repairing of the endure bumper, and the importance of flex agent in the primer and paint as been stated. It's good to hear that the non is the same has the hideaway, I had a good look at the non hideaway bumper and she is in very good shape so that is a bonus. Can any member north of the border refer me to a local supplier, I prefer not to deal with customs if given the chance. Thanks again.


----------

